# .893 Radio Problem



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Earlier today I went through the hoops to get the leaked OTA .893 Radio update. I have yet to flash a new ROM yet (waiting patiently for R3blurred 2.1). There are a couple of things that I have noticed that are a little alarming to me. First, my battery is draining like a mofo. I haven't been on my phone much at all today (couple of phone calls and a few texts) and it is down to 40 percent in less than 6 hours. Before all fo this, I was running 1.7PBX and was getting 20+ hours with medium usage.	Also, I have recently noticed that the screen is getting warm/hot ... while it is off in my pocket. I checked what was using my battery the most and it says Android OS has used 30%, Motorola Services 26%, and then com.motorola.friendsfeed has used 12%. Everything else, including display, Phone idle, and Cell standby is less than 6%.

I am thinking that it has something to do with the new radio update, but there is no way of telling. Some of it has to do with I am not using any ROM right now, just a stock/rooted/updated radio setup.

Anyone have any ideas? Is it something where I just might want to Wipe and start over?

Thanks

Bendr0id


----------



## hurleyint (Oct 1, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> Earlier today I went through the hoops to get the leaked OTA .893 Radio update. I have yet to flash a new ROM yet (waiting patiently for R3blurred 2.1). There are a couple of things that I have noticed that are a little alarming to me. First, my battery is draining like a mofo. I haven't been on my phone much at all today (couple of phone calls and a few texts) and it is down to 40 percent in less than 6 hours. Before all fo this, I was running 1.7PBX and was getting 20+ hours with medium usage.	Also, I have recently noticed that the screen is getting warm/hot ... while it is off in my pocket. I checked what was using my battery the most and it says Android OS has used 30%, Motorola Services 26%, and then com.motorola.friendsfeed has used 12%. Everything else, including display, Phone idle, and Cell standby is less than 6%.
> 
> I am thinking that it has something to do with the new radio update, but there is no way of telling. Some of it has to do with I am not using any ROM right now, just a stock/rooted/updated radio setup.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this will help but it helped with my data drops. Couldn't hurt... I know yours is a battery issue but....
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7988-possible-data-loss-fix/page__p__190060#entry190060


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like you have an app or apps running wild. Check and see if you have any apps trying to sync. Also try with mobile data off and see if things cool down.


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I went ahead and flashed 2.0 last night and it seemed to clear it up. Not sure what it ended up being. I seriously didn't even download any apps because I knew that I would he flashing a ROM soon.

Running smooth now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

